# Interesting Article



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 22, 2006)

No particular reason for posting this link other than I have a habit of finding the "articles" section of pages others link for videos and the like...I like articles, they give you _a_ perspective on things and can make you think:

http://www.budodojo.com/ResistanceLetter.htm


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 22, 2006)

That's interesting. I'd look at it another way and say that one doesn't _specifically_ train for resistance because correct application of the technique provides uke with an _extremely limited_ opportunity to resist. 

One doesn't wait around for uke to stabilize and get the grounding to resist. The technique is quick, uke's centre and balance is taken and there's not a lot for him or her to resist. For me that's the whole point of Aikido - if I'm having to brute force a technique, it's a pretty sure sign something's not right - it needs to be that way for me as I'm a bit of a lightweight. 

Respects!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2006)

I am not aikidoka, so please forgive the intrusion.  

The study of throwing is complex and we do joint lock throws and judo throws.  I'm no great talent at judo and I'm getting better slowly.  One thing I have noticed, certainly, is that if it feels like you did anything, the throw is wrong.  It's all about science, to be sure, and I think that is a very difficult thing for anyone who hasn't spent a fair amount of time learning "The Gentle Way" to swallow.

Good article! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 22, 2006)

> if I'm having to brute force a technique, it's a pretty sure sign something's not right


 
I think that about sums it up for me also.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 22, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> That's interesting. I'd look at it another way and say that one doesn't _specifically_ train for resistance because correct application of the technique provides uke with an _extremely limited_ opportunity to resist.
> 
> One doesn't wait around for uke to stabilize and get the grounding to resist. The technique is quick, uke's centre and balance is taken and there's not a lot for him or her to resist. For me that's the whole point of Aikido - if I'm having to brute force a technique, it's a pretty sure sign something's not right - it needs to be that way for me as I'm a bit of a lightweight.
> 
> Respects!


 
I gotcha.  I guess I read it as uke providing resistance once being thrown.  Basically instead of going with the flow or falling before thrown.  Actively practicing from both ends, yes, but not simply caving either.  Aikido, as we practice, is not only the learning of "throws" or response to attacks but also the opposite (in a way).  Not really learning to attack but as uke we practice actively avoiding the "strike" or contact of the throwing action.  In Irimi Nage you aren't just being straight close-lined, you are avoiding the contact well atempting to maintain stability and balance.  A secondary lesson, I suppose, but a good one. Hmm.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had a couple of ukes attempt to resist the technique once it had begun and this almost always ends with an injury to them.  One of the reasons that we are able to pratice a technique repeatedly is that we understand that rolling out of the technique when thrown will keep us safe...also the reason that so many of the techniques are very dangerous when used in actual defense of oneself.


----------



## PRehse (Mar 27, 2006)

In Shodokan Aikido randori resistance is standard, before, during and yes even after a throw.  Surprisingly the rate of injury is quite low.

There are several reasons for this but it boils down to training and experience.

A good randori man knows how and when to resist and the point (to paraphrase the borg) where resistance is futile.  He also knows when his partner has not got the above quite right and to break off the execution of technique to avoid injury.

Beginners are not tossed into full randori from the beginning.  A responsible attitude of the more skilled of the two is key and movement into actual shiai requires demonstrateable abilitity if below Shodan.

A lot of the experience comes from kata training - just like any other Aikido dojo.  I would say that resistance training tells you where the holes are in your technique - otherwise how do you know.


----------



## tempus (Mar 28, 2006)

During classical application work I will not resist.  During attack lines I will resist only if they make a mistake in technique and do not followup right away.  However, I will only do this with higher belts.  Lower belts I usually just tap them on the shoulder to warn them a punch could have gotten them.  It is interetsing how some people freeze up when they make a mistake.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

if it's the lower belts, that's o.k.. They're just focussing on getting the techniques right, as opposed to the overall picture. If it's the higher belts, then they need to practice more! If you make a mistake, just keep going.


----------

